# is this right for a tegu setup?



## ReptileFanatic! (May 10, 2009)

Hey, im about to get my first tegu soon.. and i was wondering if this is the right setup? 
A 100-125W Solar glo ( like a powersun) and then a 150W sun glo to make the temps up to about 105'F. this is gonna be in a 4ft long x 2ft high x 2ft depth wooden vivarium. 
thanks


----------



## artist (May 10, 2009)

what about UVB and substrate and hides?
other than that, sounds okay to me! good luck with your tegu!!


----------



## ReptileFanatic! (May 10, 2009)

yeah the solar glo contains UV  also hides ive got and substrate ive ordered a 20 kilo sack of orchid back, and thanks !  if only i wasnt so depressed ;/


----------



## PinkPunisher (May 10, 2009)

Sounds fine for now, won't be long till you need to upgrade that cage to at least 6'x3'x2' (LxWxH)

Spencer


----------



## TehPenguin (May 10, 2009)

I've heard a lot of bad things about the Solar Glo products. I would get a Powersun, or better yet a mega ray.


----------



## PinkPunisher (May 10, 2009)

TehPenguin said:


> I've heard a lot of bad things about the Solar Glo products.



Like what? I've yet to hear anything bad about them, I'm using them and they are working fine. I don't usually use them but it was those or no UVB for at least 2 weeks.

Spencer


----------



## TehPenguin (May 10, 2009)

I've heard everything from eye problems to prolonged use causing MBD. Personally, I wouldn't take the chance of using it for a permanent source. I suppose it's fine for 2 weeks. My bearded dragon is stuck using a coil until next week.


----------



## ReptileFanatic! (May 10, 2009)

yeah im saving up for a powersun.


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (May 14, 2009)

I've heard a lot of bad things about Solar Glo's. Some people even say it has been the leading cause of MBD in their young Tegus.

Powersun's or Mega Ray's to me are the best.


----------



## omgtaylorg (May 14, 2009)

Powersun 100%, hands down. If you cant, then Id go megaray, other than that I wouldnt buy it. Simple as that.


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (May 15, 2009)

Also something I might add- the Solar Glo bulbs ONLY contain UVA, no UVB. So that will not suffice.

You need another bulb as well or you will run into some problems.


----------



## AB^ (May 16, 2009)

I just want to point out that 2 100watt+ bulbs in a wooden enclosure that size mightbe a bit of overkill , I only used a 150 halogen for my tegus in 4 x 2 x 2 wood cages and that was on a thermostat. Then again I know England is a lot colder than California. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## ReptileFanatic! (May 19, 2009)

yeah.. instead i used the 150W bulb on a dimmer stat, an a UV strip for UV. 
Pretty happy withh the setup+the tegu!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (May 19, 2009)

Agree with AB. Better yet make a out side enclosure for your GU that way you need NO uva/uvb lighting nothin beats sunshine.


----------



## tegusaurus (May 19, 2009)

GOT_TEGUS said:


> Agree with AB. Better yet make a out side enclosure for your GU that way you need NO uva/uvb lighting nothin beats sunshine.




but what about if its mostly cloudy where they live? Wont that be a problem? Or rainy seasons?

And i didnt know solar glos onl had uva


----------



## ReptileFanatic! (May 19, 2009)

They hav UVB .. Like powersuns but cheaper and yeah were i live its not possible for outdoor enclosure or else i would !


----------

